# A composer called Michel van der Aa.



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I just found a composer called Michel van der Aa. I like him very much. I find him to be interesting because he's a film director too, so when an orchestra is performing his pieces, a film directed by him is in the background. What do you think about his works?


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

*still waiting for an opinion*


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

PresenTense said:


> *still waiting for an opinion*


I like Michel Van Der Aa a fair bit. He seems pretty popular in his own circle. If I had anything specific to say at this moment, I might be more inclined to say it were this posted in the correct subforum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> *still waiting for an opinion*


I know he's from my country, that's all.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Probably the shortest name out of all the composers in history.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

His surname is Van der Aa. What's short about that? Bach is shorter.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Casebearer said:


> His surname is Van der Aa. What's short about that? Bach is shorter.


"Aa" 

15 characters


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> "Aa"
> 
> 15 characters


Technically that is is his last name.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wiki uses "van der Aa" as his surname.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Wiki uses "van der Aa" as his surname.


That's wiki for you, I my country it should be written like VanderAa if that was the truth.
In the telephone register ( and all formal documents) he would be filed under A.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I knew his name from somewhere but hadn't heard any of his music until now. Not 100% my cup of tea, but there's enough there to keep me listening.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Inb4 a composer changes their last name to "A" to be first in alphabetical lists of composers.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

So they started to talk about his last name hahahaha interesting.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> That's wiki for you, I my country it should be written like VanderAa if that was the truth.
> In the telephone register ( and all formal documents) he would be filed under A.


Wrong Pugg, Wiki is correct. You mix up a few things. Rules governing the governemental registry office may determine how people's names are filed in civilian registers for juridical purposes such as marriage and taxing but for the rules of language you should look at linguistics and nowhere else.

He might be filed under A in civilian registers and in libraries or telephone directories but that doesn't mean his surname is 'Aa'. If it would his first name would be 'Michel van der' which would make no sense. His surname is "van der Aa" in which 'van der' is a prefix meaning 'from the' and 'Aa' is an ancient Dutch word for streaming water. So it's Michael from the Streaming Water if you would translate his name. I think anyone will understand 'from the' is not part of his first name but of his surname. We have many surnames with these kind of prefixes. Almost always they mean something like 'from the', 'in the' (etc.) water, wood, forest, heather, mill, cemetary or toponyms like the specific name of the town or field they came from, e.g. van den Bosch (coming from the town of Den Bosch).


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

PresenTense said:


> So they started to talk about his last name hahahaha interesting.


Sorry about all this name talk PresenTense. But during the writing of the previous post I've been listening to *Van der Aa's* Imprint for solo violin and Baroque Orchestra and then Spaces of Blank for mezzo-soprana, orchestra and soundtrack. 
I like Imprint.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

He 's filed under A, that's the law and not what someone put on the internet.
If my name should end "van den Berg" it's go under B , full stop.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Pugg said:


> He 's filed under A, that's the law and not what someone put on the internet.
> If my name should end "van den Berg" it's go under B , full stop.


It is fairly common to see surnames with "van" or "van der" written like that in alphabetical lists: "Aa, van der." It even depends on the kind of list. Here in South Africa, where we have lots of people of Dutch extraction, telephone directories (a type of book nearing extinction now) would list them under V though (which includes my own very Dutch surname). And in America, it seems to be common for such surnames to be written as a single word: Vanderhoof (or whatever).

As for this particular composer, I'll certainly give his works a listen, even though it is probably not quite as good as those by Ludwig van der Bb.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Pugg said:


> He 's filed under A, that's the law and not what someone put on the internet.
> If my name should end "van den Berg" it's go under B , full stop.


You're not getting the point.

It is not about the rule of law (on filing Dutch surnames with prefixes) versus what someone puts on the internet. You don't seem to understand that different fields of society are governed by their own set of rules. The arts, natural sciences, law etc have their own very separate rule system that doesn't apply in the other fields. It is impossible for the rule of law (on filing names) to override the rule of linguistics which is the science that pertains here. So please address what I wrote in my previous post instead of repeating yourself.

You also seem to forget you as well are 'someone putting things on the internet'. Just as the person that wrote the page on Van der Aa. By what authority should we think the internet person calling himself Pugg is putting more thrustworthy things on the internet than another person doing the same on Wikipedia, where there is at least a chance the information provided is (peer) reviewed. And as I've checked just now: many people have contributed to his Wiki-page. All of them wrong on his name? Only Pugg knows?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

brianvds said:


> It is fairly common to see surnames with "van" or "van der" written like that in alphabetical lists: "Aa, van der." It even depends on the kind of list. Here in South Africa, where we have lots of people of Dutch extraction, telephone directories (a type of book nearing extinction now) would list them under V though (which includes my own very Dutch surname). And in America, it seems to be common for such surnames to be written as a single word: Vanderhoof (or whatever).
> 
> As for this particular composer, I'll certainly give his works a listen, even though it is probably not quite as good as those by Ludwig van der Bb.


You are quite right. Dutch names with prefixes are often (almost always) written that way (e.d. Aa, M. van der) in alphabetical lists. This is the way it's done in scientific citations for instance. It's also done that way in libraries, telephone guides etc because it's a practical rule to avoid that people don't know if they should look up Van der Aa under V, D or A. This filing system however doesn't mean that someone calling himself Mr. Van der Aa is suddenly Mr. Aa.

It's also true that many names of this kind of Dutch origin over time are written as a single word outside The Netherlands, not just in America but also in Flanders for instance. I think the reason for this is that the prefix element in the name is not well understood in other languages/cultures. Flanders for instance has been dominated by French rule (Napoleon c.s.) and language for a much longer period than The Netherlands. The fact that all of the names of this type in Flanders and other countries have been changed into (e.g.) Vanderaa again proves that "van der" is part of the surname.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to Finland : http://musicanova.fi/en/. Aa is here


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I had heard Van der Aa's Up Close and Violin Concerto. I listened to Imprint just now. I enjoyed the violin concerto and the music from Up Close. I found the associated movie a bit of a distraction and much less interesting. Of all his works I perhaps enjoyed Imprint the most.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Mika said:


> Welcome to Finland : http://musicanova.fi/en/. Aa is here


Excuse me: Van der Aa!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> This filing system however doesn't mean that someone calling himself Mr. Van der Aa is suddenly Mr. Aa.


Except in some cases, e.g. apparently there was this van Beethoven bloke who became plain old Beethoven. 



> It's also true that many names of this kind of Dutch origin over time are written as a single word outside The Netherlands, not just in America but also in Flanders for instance. I think the reason for this is that the prefix element in the name is not well understood in other languages/cultures. Flanders for instance has been dominated by French rule (Napoleon c.s.) and language for a much longer period than The Netherlands. The fact that all of the names of this type in Flanders and other countries have been changed into (e.g.) Vanderaa again proves that "van der" is part of the surname.


Probably yes; I do get the impression that in English and non-Germanic languages people are a bit perplexed by the 'van' and 'van der' thing. I suspect similar things happen with French surnames which have a 'de' or 'le' in them, but seeing as I don't speak French, it is my turn to be slightly perplexed so I can't comment on it much.

Around 1700, a whole bunch of French settlers feeling religious persecution in France came to South Africa (then just a small Dutch colony around Table Bay), and their surnames underwent all manner of weird distortions. In some, the spelling remained pretty much the same but people started pronouncing them according to Dutch rules of pronunciation. In others, the French pronunciations were phonetically transcribed to Dutch, so their original spelling became unrecognizable. Perhaps the local version of Vanderhoof versus Van der Hoof.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

These mechanisms are all over the place. I think you're right there. Except of course with Beethoven. That's just his artist's name. His real name, Ludwig van Beethoven, is of Flemish origin (now Belgium) as his grandfather came from Mechelen in Flanders. I didn't know that by the way, just looked it up. You learn stuff here


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Lately I've been listening to my composer playlists in alphabetical order (by last name). First up is Michel Van der Aa. Here's what I got so far

*Auburn for Guitar and Soundtrack (1994)* This is a really fun little piece. One of the things I've found really great about Aa's music with these first 5 pieces I've listened to is he has a great sense for pacing and momentum building. This piece starts with hypnotic guitar figures. It's not long before the guitar breaks out into violent ecstatic strumming. This is when the electronics come in, which are at times complimentary to the atmosphere of the guitar and sometimes slice through the guitar's lines like a knife. The piece builds up to a rhythmically explosive finale that both parts contribute to with a small, haunting atmospheric, and somewhat peaceful epilogue.






*Oog for Cello and Soundtrack (1995)* This piece is like a cello version of "Auburn", not that it's the same piece transcribed, but the same concept. Unlike Auburn, In this piece I get the impression that the relationship between the cello and electronics are much less complimentary and much more adversarial. Throughout the piece the electronics are continually threatening to "swallow the cello alive" so to speak. I'm reminded of the Cello Concertos by Lutoslawski or Schnittke which have a similar concept. Again the dramatic arch and buildup in this piece I think is very well done. 





*In Between for Percussion ensemble and soundtrack (1997)* This one uses a percussion set that contrasts groups of high twinkling percussion (glockenspiels etc.) with groups of lower drum-like percussion (toms mostly I think but it's hard to tell sometimes). The concept is the same as the last couple pieces, there's still a slow build to an exciting climactic ending, but I somehow find this one less convincing. It feels more fragmented and less focused. Maybe it will grow on me as I keep listening. One of the expressions that really sticks out about this piece and distinguishes it from the others is the meditative, zen-like quality of the "high-percussion" sections, which brought to my mind a composer like Somei Satoh or Hosokawa in a quiet mood.

Couldn't find a link on youtube unfortunately but it's on spotify if anyone is interested.

*Caprice for solo violin (1999)* To be perfectly honest, solo instrumental is my least favorite medium in all of classical music. I love the sound of musical lines interacting and blending with each other and solo instrumental just doesn't have that as much. There are a handful of composers that I think pull off the genre really well (Bach, Hindemith, Berio) but for the most part the genre doesn't really hold my attention. So that being said, this piece was okay for what it was but I don't think I'll be coming back to it. It's 2 or 3 minutes of angry violin scrubbing and it's enjoyable enough but nothing special in my estimation at least.






*Above for ensemble and soundtrack (1999)* Oh ya, now this is what I'm talking about! Get the whole ensemble in here. This piece is written for Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Bassoon, Trumpet, 2 violins, viola, cello, contrabass, a percussion ensemble and soundtrack. This is by far my favorite piece in this series of "x with soundtrack" pieces. It begins slowly with a nervous, agitated two note staccato motif, out of which grows a web of musical lines that entangle, conflict and collide throughout 3/4ths of the piece. This work, like the others, builds to an eruptive climactic moment, but the way this restless two note motif is beaten around the different sections of the ensemble gives the high point of the work an extra sense of inevitability, like rushing headfirst into your fate. The last four or so minutes of the piece is dedicated to a more eerie atmosphere in which the music winds down and comes back to its simple beginnings as a single two note motif on one instrument. The electronics in this piece are very well integrated into the music.

Since Auburn and Oog are pieces written for electronics and a single instrument, the narrative is framed as "one versus the other", whereas in this piece it's a "free for all" so to speak, with all the instruments combating against each other, and the electronic element is just another part of that.






To be continued....


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Michel van der Aa* | _Time Falling_










Debut indie-pop album featuring Kate Miller-Heidke: Time Falling. A kaleidoscopic concept album centred around the theme of infinity.



> For the first time Michel focuses entirely on an indie/alt-pop electronic album involving the masterfully talented and versatile Australian singer song-writer Kate Miller-Heidke. Kate Miller-Heidke voice has been described by US singer-songwriter Ben Folds as "one of the best in the world", she is a long-time collaborator of Michel van der Aa. Although classically trained, Kate followed a career in alternative pop music and is the only person to have sung at Coachella, the New York Metropolitan Opera and Eurovision representing Australia in 2019.
> 
> Michel's trademark sound design of analogue synths, guitars, hypnotic rhythms, and dense tonal atmosphere combine with Kate Miller-Heidke's powerful distinctive voice to create an album beyond genre with touches of experimental electronic, indie, a cappella choir (Netherlands Chamber Choir) and pop influence. (Composer website)


Fascinating composer.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

*The Book of Sand*, interactive digital song cycle (2015)

Can be found at https://thebookofsand.vanderaa.net/

A couple of the songs from _Time Falling_ that SanAntone posted were originally used here. Very beautiful music and a creative take on what constitutes a song "cycle".

From his website:



> With The Book of Sand composer Michel van der Aa has invented a completely new genre: the digital, interactive song cycle. Created in partnership with the Holland Festival, Sydney Festival, Google Cultural Institute, BBC The Space and other partners, and created exclusively in digital format, The Book of Sand was launched as a website and smartphone app.
> 
> Inspired by the allusions to infinity and the use of mazes and mirrors in the fantastical stories of Jorge Luis Borges, Van der Aa puts you in a space where all places in the world exist simultaneously. A young woman (played by the Australian singer-songwriter Kate Miller-Heidke) collects up sand which is being moved between the film layers by a mysterious machine. Three parallel film layers reveal alternative points of view and introduce new elements to the story, which allows you to choose a new route through the narrative at any point.
> 
> ...


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

*Up-Close*, cello concerto/short film (2010)

I think I've posted this a couple times recently on TC, but I'll do it again. I'd label this work a contemporary music masterpiece. From his website:



> In Michel van der Aa's Grawemeyer Award winning cello concerto Up-close, the traditional interaction of soloist and ensemble is reflected by a mysterious, mirror reality seen on film. When the piece begins, a solo cellist and string ensemble sit on the right of the stage; on the left stands a large video screen. On the screen we see an elderly lady sitting among an arrangement of chairs and music stands that parallels the real-life version on the other side of the stage. It soon becomes clear that this is only one of a variety of interactions across a hall of mirrors created by the soloist, ensemble and film.
> 
> Up-close, commissioned by the European Concert Hall Organization and featuring the Argentinean cellist Sol Gabetta and Amsterdam Sinfonietta, is thus a cello concerto duplicated and magnified until it reaches the boundary of video opera.
> 
> ...


----------

